# Motorcaddy battery / charger fault



## JohnnyDee (Jul 22, 2015)

I bought a brand new S1 Pro last month (lead acid 18 hole battery) and played on Friday. Came home and  tried to put battery on charge as normal, but red light would not illuminate after the green came on.

Disconnected and reconnected everything a few times but still the same problem until after about the 4th time red light came on and battery charged.

Played on Sunday and all OK until I came home and same charger problem happened again. This time despite no matter how many times I tried it's no dice, and both battery and charger are being "investigated" with an eye to replacing one or both.

Not terribly impressed with such a fault so early down the line. Anyone else experienced this problem ever?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2015)

Not had an issue with mine. Will be interested to see how you find MC customer service as there have been a few poor experiences on here in the past


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 22, 2015)

Played with a guy who had a brand new remote controlled motocaddy yesterday, he had had it for a week but it kept stopping every 120 yards or so and then just cut out on the 10th. 

Not sure what was wrong but it's going back soon. Will update if I find out!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 28, 2015)

Update:

Pro Shop called today and battery and charger have been returned with "No fault found". Possibly the least welcome outcome imaginable because although they are undoubtedly now working they were not last week. 

I am pretty 'tech savvy' and this worries me. Last week despite me trying many fixes and alternatives there was a fault. Now using the same battery and charger with no remedial work having been done it appears there is no longer one.

I am very skeptical and can't help wonder whether they've simply just replaced one or the other units without telling me. 

My confidence for the liklihood of any long-term dependability has taken a substantial jolt.


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2015)

User error :smirk:


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 29, 2015)

Dropped off my Motocaddy 18 hole lead acid battery at the pro shop yesterday as after only 7 months it's starting to die on the 16th hole. According to other members not the first one to have this problem !!


----------



## power fade (Jul 29, 2015)

Wifes battery chucked it 3 days before warrant expired. This was despite carrying bag thru long Scottish winter!

It was a lead 18 hole mottokaddy and started to resemble a rugby ball.

American golf sent it off no bother and brand new one received under warranty.


----------

